# AudioLogic DIY Towers



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone built or has an opinion on these kits? AUDIOLOGIC DIY SPEAKERS


----------



## willy-be (Nov 15, 2006)

Pete's a regular on the Parts Express Tech Talk forum. There are several people posting there who've built that design.


----------

